# Does anyone know where the fuel filter is located??



## Vekoner619 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew where the fuel filer is located. My car has been acting up and i was wondering if that might be the problem so if anyone knows where it's located or can get me a diagram of the location it would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

look for a metal can attatched to your passenger side strut tower

edit. it has a black hose coming out the top and one coming out the bottom


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

wow, damned if you don't have a picture for such a question. Nice icon too, btw.


----------



## Vekoner619 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. i'm sure that picture should do it. if not you guys will see me back here. haha.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


Hmm... What was involved in the RHD conversion? Nice pic of the brake and clutch relocation.


----------

